# Invalid product key for Office 2003



## Kiwiblue (Mar 19, 2005)

I have received a Home use version of Office 2003 (legal copy). I install it and all its components (Word, Excel etc) but when I try and use these products it wants me to type the product key in again which when I do comes back and tells me it is an invalid key.

Help


----------



## Lobos (Apr 30, 2004)

You probably need to contact microsoft


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Since you could not use it - 
1. Uninstall it
2. Reboot
3. Install it again

Maybe something got mixed up duing the initial install.

Since the software is not working at all - there is no lost in removing it.

Good luck!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i also suggest trying it again.

i won't leave out the possibility that it is somehow non-legit, but sometimes with a legit version, the install can go wrong, or possibly the key got mis typed.

but, aside from that, you'd have to contact microsoft.


----------

